# Craicers think MMM is Crackers



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

As a member of Irelands Motorhomecraic forum I, along with fellow members, can't really understand the MMM response to a letter regarding Motorhoming in Ireland.

Another member has queried their response, see below.

Motorhomecraic is a great resource for anyone considering touring Ireland, for some obscure reason MMM failed to mention this fact to their subscribers. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Editors in all publications dictate what is, and what is not, published in their particular papers. 
The reasons for including and excluding items are not normally made public knowledge!:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah stupid magazine. When I offered to write for them they thought I was too bonkers. Pah!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Wamkers.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I reckon it is simply lazy journalism. I have observed over the last number of years that when it comes to visiting Ireland (both parts) the same three or four campsites are trotted out for a mention. This applies to the C&CC as well as the 'big' commercial publications.

I dare say our Welsh and Scottish members have similar views on their own territory. I don't know about the English, but then who does !! :surprise:

Davy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

None of the Moho mags are the slightest bit interested in our hobby, only in making revenue from what is now a magazine full of mainly adverts, we stopped buying all of them, I read it in Morrisons now and put it back on the shelf, very little content worth reading, a waste of £3.46 per copy and that's if you subscribe, not looked at the shop price for a long time, but it'll be £4+

TBH the only magazine I've seen worth the cover price for a very long time is the BBC Focus mag, we subscribe to that one, and keep it to read when away if it's persisting down.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Its because you wrote in an Irish accent. They either couldn't understand you or thought you were "Travelers":wink2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jezport said:


> Its because you wrote in an Irish accent. They either couldn't understand you or thought you were "Travelers":wink2:


Wrote what Jezzer ? I no understanday your English statement to be sure to be sure begorra.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Feck, erse.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Erneboy - how perspiring you are:

"David Cameron asked a stupid question and got a stupid answer. Most people didn't even know what the question was and it seems now most hadn't expected their answer to produce what it has."


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Whoosh.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Whoosh x2


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why whoosh, obvious a signature issue


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Why whoosh, obvious a signature issue


And that's related to this thread, how ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> And that's related to this thread, how ?


I didn't take it off topic, and you haven't put it back on, so why for you pick on I???


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I didn't take it off topic, and you haven't put it back on, so why for you pick on I???


If I may use your best and often used vocabulary ...........ARSE :grin2::wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> If I may use your best and often used vocabulary ...........ARSE :grin2::wink2:


Not my fault you're as rubbish as me in following a thread though is it, I is woundid now:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

UPDATE

After several queries on their Facebook page MMM have responded, see below.

Davy, think you were right about lazy journalism, have suggested on Motorhomecraic.com that they get a letter away to them correcting their error.

Just did a Google search on Motorhoming Ireland and the Craic is returned on the first page twice.

Terry


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes Terry, saw that. Thanks for the mention on that other forum.

www.motorhomecraic.com

Is that the one ? I hear it is the biggest and best forum for Irish users and anyone thinking of visiting.

Fortunately I don't buy mmm as it so regularly gets slagged off on many forums as just a load of adverts!

Davy


----------

